# Hours of Sleep?



## babypaloma (May 14, 2015)

Hello everyone! 

I was wondering how many of hours of daylight sleep a hedgie needs? I have a light on 8am-8pm..... but I was wondering how many hours of sleep she needs to be healthy! 

I play with her at 7:30 (20 min cuddling/playtime) am and again at 9:30pm (30 min playtime) .... If she sleeps during that period of time and then again some at night, will that be sufficient? 

Thanks so much:grin:


----------



## babypaloma (May 14, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to mention she's 8 weeks almost 9 weeks old


----------



## Authra (Apr 23, 2015)

Mine slept all day and some times during the night when she was little. I let each of mine play/cuddle for about 45 minutes each( my rescued female had babies Monday so she will not be out for play/cuddle time until the babies are older)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Babies sleep a LOT. They'll usually spend 20-22 hours of the day sleeping, which can worry some new owners. I wouldn't fuss too much, your bonding times are just fine (and could be little longer if you wanted) and shouldn't cause any issues for her.  If she's tired, she'll sleep on you. As long as she's eating, drinking, and behaving normally otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## babypaloma (May 14, 2015)

Thanks so much!! Such a great help


----------

